# Ways to Cube??



## firefox109 (Mar 20, 2009)

what are some cool ways to cube? i wanna know because im thinking of making a vid of me doing some cool ways to cube.
(ps. something that is possible for a 14 year old)

ones that i know:
one-handed(i'm very very slow at this so can you not give ideas with 1 hand)
underwater(someday)
up-side down
one cube on each hand(i'll try it)
on a bicycle(i suck at riding it with no handlebars so i might not be able to)
on a roller coaster(i'll do it in the future)
on a trampoline
blindfolded(impossible for me)


[edit]other people mentioned:
treadmill
while playing guitar hero(drums)(guitar)
a bunch of blindfolded things
a bunch of one handed things
while driving a car(i cant drive yet im only 14)
wearing big gloves
team solving
foot solving
unicycle
skydiving
mirror 
juggling




any more ideas?

ps. try to give ideas that don't involve one handed solving and blindfolded solves because I'm really bad at one handed and i can't to blindfolded.

thanks.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 20, 2009)

Treadmill!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 20, 2009)

while playing guitar hero 

and blind is not that hard. it took me a day to get the method down and a week to get my first


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gparker said:


> while playing guitar hero
> 
> and blind is not that hard. it took me a day to get the method down and a week to get my first



Why not try playing drums with it, too???

right hand: buttons
left hand: strumming

right foot/left foot: drum sticks
(if only you had a third foot for the pedal 

Cube: nose???


----------



## jcuber (Mar 20, 2009)

forgot foot cubing


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Treadmill!



Ive done that. Its not all that hard


----------



## jcuber (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a joke from another thread. I do it all the time.


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 20, 2009)

anything else?


----------



## jcuber (Mar 20, 2009)

*thinks*

OH while eating, typing, driving (i'm too young), etc.

Big cubes while walking through a crowded school hallway without walking into something/one is hard!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 20, 2009)

OH while doing homework  I do that all the time lol


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 20, 2009)

How about BLD while driving?
That would be interesting. 
Whoever lives wins.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 20, 2009)

fatch0 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Treadmill!
> ...



this might be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d1lBnw35Ck&feature=channel_page


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 20, 2009)

While at school right in front of the teachers face whilst they are giving a lesson.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 20, 2009)

Forget BLD cubing while driving, OH cubing while driving is just as dangerous. If you decide to do either, GTFO of my roads please.  

Uh... I can cube with my feet behind my head, try that... I'm not sure if you can even do that without the cubes. I'm going to try solving the cube one day while constantly kicking myself in the face.


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 20, 2009)

anything with 2hands? because i can do it with 1 hand but im really slow


----------



## Edmund (Mar 20, 2009)

skydiving? unicycle? one with hands one with feet?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 20, 2009)

I've tried underwater cubing.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 20, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> How about BLD while driving?
> That would be interesting.
> Whoever lives wins.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7us_6r1pHNs&feature=related
Jason Baum did it. I think that might just be OH, but I recall that he also did BLD.

Mike Hughey pwns all with Juggle BLD.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWGXV40cu1s&feature=channel_page


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a couple ideas for this a while ago, the only ones I can remember now are only looking at the cube in a mirror and with oven mitts


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> [...]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7us_6r1pHNs&feature=related
> Jason Baum did it. I think that might just be OH, but I recall that he also did BLD.[...]



I love your comment: "GO SLOW and LOOK AHEAD!!!"
ROF2L. It fit perfectly.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 20, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



Use my word! ROF2L!
Perhaps "ROF2L" and "WTF2L" are my most famous contribution to the cubing community?
Edit: Or are you solving a 2x2x2 or pyraminx?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 20, 2009)

cubing with a mirror (or webcam) is a lot of fun but extremely tough, for me at least.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> [...]
> Edit: Or are you solving a 2x2x2 or pyraminx?


I have neither so...

ROF2L!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2009)

fewest moves, but that would make for a boring video.

There's also teamsolving and team BLD.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 20, 2009)

Solve three cubes while juggling them.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's what I like to do:
1. remove 1-4 corners from the last layer
2. scramble
3. solve

I find it amusing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2009)

I also think it's fun to cube while playing an organ pedal solo. Although it's more fun to juggle while playing an organ pedal solo, actually.  (Mainly because cubing while playing is really really hard - juggling is much easier.)

(My favorite - the beginning of César Franck's Final *[Note this is not me playing - it's just an example to show you what the piece sounds like!]* - it's difficult, fun to play, sounds nice, and is just the right tempo for a 3-ball cascade!)

I've never tried juggling 2 in one hand, cubing with the other, and playing a pedal solo at the same time - obviously I have another video I need to make sometime.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 20, 2009)

Team-solving is fun.

I really like husband-wife teamsolving because rules say you're not allowed to comunicate 

PS: Our record for husband-wife teamsolving is 1:31,74 (beat that Maria and Ton!)


----------



## shelley (Mar 20, 2009)

Check out any of the Fun/Crazy record categories under the UWR section of speedcubing.com.


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 20, 2009)

how do you do team solving?and any more ideas?i don't like to do it one handed because im horrible at it and i cant do it blindfolded. but im thinking of doing the drum idea.


----------



## krazedkat (Mar 20, 2009)

One handed playing badminton (I've tried. )


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 20, 2009)

I could do on a bike, I'm very good at riding without my hands

the problem is that I have to pay attention to the road


----------



## krazedkat (Mar 20, 2009)

Walking down the hallway in a busy highschool...


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 20, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Walking down the hallway in a busy highschool...



Walking is for noobs. I always run, jump over or bump over people. It's much more entertaining. Sometimes I even do that BLD.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 21, 2009)

On a pogo stick, without hands on the actual pogo stick? I solved a 5x5 like that once


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 21, 2009)

while in a fist fight! do it! bare knuckle boxing! 1 2 3 go!


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 21, 2009)

You should totally do it skydiving. Then Dan will have to come up with something even more extreme to do so he can keep his honor.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 21, 2009)

a friend of mine got stopped by the traffic police for OH-ing while driving at 50km/h...xD
got a warning for dangerous driving...beat that.


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 21, 2009)

whats BLD and how do you do team solving?


----------



## JL58 (Mar 21, 2009)

A few places I like:
- Trans continental flights - my favorite, seat in business class, get the cube out and don't stop for hours, that's 10 hours of non-stop solve or training 
- Driving, sure. OH is definitely more dangerous than BLD! I have to stop that. Lonely morning commute is fine, but traffic at 6PM is really distracting (the other way around?)
- Insomnia. 2 AM what was that about F2L case? Slow down, look ahead. 3 AM get up, scramble, solve, again. Again. 4 AM TV time (repeat PLLs) Science channel. What was StefanPoshmann saying yesterday? (I'm a fan of Stefan!) 5 AM I have to get rid of that cube. 5:01 where is my white one anyway? crunch crunch crunch. 6 AM I'm late for my OH driving on the bridge... M, T, T, W, F, S, S. Well, on S, S, I have one more hour of crunching before the kids get up AH AH AH!


----------



## byu (Mar 21, 2009)

firefox109 said:


> whats BLD and how do you do team solving?



BLD is blindfold solving
Team solve is where you alternate people making 1 move to a cube


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 21, 2009)

not sure is this was said already, solving a rubik's cube on a unicycle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcyyLZU-dKs (its me!)


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 21, 2009)

anything else u guys?i recorded the guitar hero drums(it was hard),i'll record one-hand,mittens,trampoline, tomorrow.(anything else that "I" could do)btw im only 14 so i cant do any of the driving stuff.


----------



## byu (Mar 21, 2009)

Try BLD it's really fun


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 21, 2009)

i dont think i can


----------



## ChromisElda (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't read this whole thread so someone might have posted this already but:

while juggling.

Saw a youtube video of a guy juggling with 3 cubes, each time cube A landed in his hand, he did one turn on it, and juggled it again. After a few minutes cube A was solved.


----------



## blah (Mar 21, 2009)

ChromisElda said:


> I haven't read this whole thread so someone might have posted this already but:
> 
> while juggling.
> 
> Saw a youtube video of a guy juggling with 3 cubes, each time cube A landed in his hand, he did one turn on it, and juggled it again. After a few minutes cube A was solved.



Fake.

Do a Hughey. If you know what I mean 

Edit: Papa Hughey, to be specific


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 21, 2009)

whats a papa hughey?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2009)

blah said:


> ChromisElda said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read this whole thread so someone might have posted this already but:
> ...



I'm pretty positive this isn't a fake (Stefan posted it recently; I've posted it before that):
http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/1264862/4437082

It's not 3 cubes - it's 2 balls and a cube - but I suspect he could do 3 cubes if he really wanted to. It must have taken a lot of work for him to get good enough to do this; I highly respect his accomplishment!


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 23, 2009)

It looks like its filmed in reverse. If you look carefully at the big arking ball throws you can see that the catches involve a lot of motion, but the throws use a pretty short swing in comparison. It looks as if the thrown balls are almost magically propelled from his palm.

Plus: What method does he use? I only counted about 50 face turns, anyone seen him in FMC?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> It looks like its filmed in reverse. If you look carefully at the big arking ball throws you can see that the catches involve a lot of motion, but the throws use a pretty short swing in comparison. It looks as if the thrown balls are almost magically propelled from his palm.
> 
> Plus: What method does he use? I only counted about 50 face turns, anyone seen him in FMC?


I can't see the video, but 50 is a normal number for an optimized solve. 50 is NOT an FMC-solve


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 23, 2009)

Was just having a look at some FMC results, and I guess 50 is a little high.

... then I scrolled to the bottom ... 376 ... WTF??? Me thinks someone needs some practice


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 23, 2009)

I can beat that! XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> It looks like its filmed in reverse. If you look carefully at the big arking ball throws you can see that the catches involve a lot of motion, but the throws use a pretty short swing in comparison. It looks as if the thrown balls are almost magically propelled from his palm.
> 
> Plus: What method does he use? I only counted about 50 face turns, anyone seen him in FMC?



The throws look very normal to me. Also, there is another video out there of pieces of him performing this for an audience (unfortunately, they're not complete solves), and he's doing a patter part of the time while solving, so you can tell it's not in reverse. And the throws look basically the same. It really totally doesn't look like it's reversed to me. I would be shocked if it is reversed.

Also, it's hard to tell when he just grabs the cube and doesn't make a turn (there are clearly some times when he does that), but I count a lot more than 50 turns - probably more like 70. If it's 70 turns, that's a perfectly normal (even somewhat bad) Fridrich solve.

If this is fake, I admit I've been taken in. It looks totally real to me. And considering I can juggle 2 balls while solving a cube BLD behind my back, I consider myself to have a somewhat informed opinion.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, I've changed my mind  It looks like he's using some kind of LBL method with OLL/PLL at the end. At time -0:36 you can see him doing his inspection for PLL, with a completely oriented white LL.

Apologies for my scepticism, but it really is quite an amazing feat! I'm certainly no stranger to juggling (can do 4-balls, mills mess etc). I had a wee go at scrambling the cube in a regular cascade, and just keeping the cube correctly oriented is a monster challenge, never mind inspecting it!!!

Much respect Bret Wengeler


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

I just saw the video and was amazed!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2009)

I can try to do a down-hill solve next week (school ski trip)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 23, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> 3x3 BLD while driving.



Me too. I didn't want to admit it. I usually memo at stop lights, before I get onto the main highway. On the highway, I don't do any sequences if any cars are nearby or if the road is going to curve, or any similar possibility of danger. Some evenings I memo just before dusk and solve while it's dark. The distraction is similar to talking on a cell phone or listening to the radio -- you need to pause and give absolute attention to the road at times. Obviously, speed BLD is not the goal, just slow and careful.

I gave up regular solving (and one hand solving, which I am bad at) because it requires taking your eyes off the road several times. At least with BLD, you can do the memo only when it is safe, perhaps even before driving, then solve while your eyes are completely on the road. (That's the way I rationalize it anyway.)


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 23, 2009)

Do a BLD solve while skiing.


----------



## Koen (Mar 23, 2009)

Blind is easy! And you should try 3×3 with 1 foot without using the stackmat


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 25, 2009)

it won't work for me(i just can't do it)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm actually going to be doing one of these solves within the next few weeks. I won't say which one though ;-)


----------



## firefox109 (Mar 25, 2009)

why not?is it one that is already mentioned?


----------

